# Piscine à nous



## virmina (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire la discussion sur la piscine gonflable avec les accueillis.
Pour moi c'est bon car effectivement trop de risques qui n'en valent pas la chandelle.
Par contre avec mon mari, nous souhaitons faire une piscine enterrée pour NOUS qui sera fermé par un volet roulant (+ peut être clôture car grand terrain donc peut être faire un coin pour les accueillis et le reste pour nous, c'est a l'étude).
Elle ne sera de toute façon JAMAIS utilisé avec les accueillis.
Ma question est : est ce que je dois demander l'autorisation de la PMI avant de la faire construire ?


----------



## booboo (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, 
vous pouvez les appeler avant pour expliquer votre projet comme ça la PMI vous dira tout ce qu'ils exigent lorsqu’il y a une piscine.
Si c'est comme chez moi, vu qu'il va y avoir des gros travaux, la PMI va vouloir venir vérifier que le chantier est sécurisé.
Et lorsque les travaux seront achevés, la PMI passera contrôler.


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Perso je ne pense pas que je préviendrais la PMI vous savez que la piscine doit être sécurisée la hauteur des barrières etc ... le principal étant que la parcelle où se trouve la piscine ne soit pas accessible aux enfants accueillis ... c'est qd même dingue de se priver d'une piscine si tel est votre souhait ... ici depuis 2 mois on a mis un SPA mon mari étant à la retraite c'était son souhait je n'ai pas prévenu la PMI je n'ai plus qu'un petit et je suis toujours avec lui de plus c'est sécurisé et ses parents en ont un aussi ! bref à vous de voir ... si il faut les prévenir pour tout on n'a jamais fini !!!


----------



## booboo (19 Juillet 2022)

Les prévenir pour tout peut être pas, bien que notre agrément est dépendant de notre lieu d'accueil et que tout changement doit être déclaré .
Donc surtout pour une piscine, je ne prends pas le risque d'engager des frais pour devoir modifier après parce la PMI ne sera pas entièrement satisfaite.
On est chez nous certes, on a des envies, surement, mais de par notre profession on doit tout de même y réfléchir à deux fois avant de faire des modifications (piscine, chien, chat, extension, etc ... ).


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Booboo j'ai refait ma cuisine il y a quelques années mais je n'ai rien dit tout était nettoyé et sécurisé pour les petits !


----------



## booboo (19 Juillet 2022)

Quand je change un meuble de place, je ne le dis pas non plus, quand je change la décoration de mon salon (peinture) non plus, mais pour une piscine oui .
Nous allons faire une extension (on va bientôt déposer le permis de construire), j'en ai parlé à ma puéricultrice lorsqu'elle est venue pour ma modification d'agrément avec le nouveau décret. Au moins, je sais ce qu'elle attend pour sécuriser le chantier, et quand elle passera pour contrôler, normalement je serai sans les clous.
Bref, chacun/chacune fait comme bon lui semble, mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux éviter de mettre la PMI devant le fait accompli.
Au moins, cela prouve notre volonté de tout bien faire et de tout bien respecter pour les enfants et c'est bien là l'essentiel.


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir
Nous avons fait poser une piscine enterrée sur notre terrain. 
Je n'ai pas prévenu la pmi. 
J'ai été au delà des préconisations de sécurité : la parcelle sur laquelle est installée le bassin est rendue inaccessible aux accueillis par une porte fermée à clé doublée d'un portillon de sécurité piscine avec fermeture automatique, une clôture de 1.20 m de haut sans portillon d'accès, un volet roulant électrique avec points d'attache pouvant supporter 100 kg, une caméra de surveillance à détection de mouvements qui m'envoie une alerte en temps réel sur mon smartphone en cas de mouvement autour du bassin. 
Si lors de mon prochain renouvellement la puer trouve quelque chose à redire elle ira au delà des préconisations de sécurité demandées pour cet équipement et je me ferai un plaisir de lui énumérer tous les éléments de sécurité mis en place.


----------



## virmina (20 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos avis.
Pour catie c'est quoi les obligations de sécurité pour une piscine en tant qu'ass mat ?


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour virmina. Les piscines doivent répondre aux exigences de la loi 2003-11 du 3 janvier 2003 et de son décret d'application du 7 juin 2004. 
Barrière de piscine avec portillon d'une hauteur minimale de 1.10 m 
Espacement des barreaux des protections inférieur à 11 cm ...
Barreaux horizontaux non autorisés fermeture automatique ou à clé... 
Plus de précisions en te rapportant au texte de loi ou au référentiel ass mat de ton département.


----------



## Baby33200 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Virmina,
Oui vous devez appeler la PMI pour leurs parler de votre projet, ils sassureront des mesures des sécurité et vous donnerons sûrement des conseils. Et oui vous devez mettre une clôture autour de la piscine, là aussi la pmi vous fera part des ponts de sécurité à respecter. 
Cela dit, bonne baignade 🐬


----------



## Chantou1 (21 Juillet 2022)

C’est cool une piscine 🏊🏻‍♂️🏊🏽‍♂️🤽‍♂️🤽‍♀️le problème par chez moi ce sont les impôts fonciers qui augmentent considérablement.

Une maman en a fait construire une et elle ne s’était pas renseignée à ce niveau là. Elle a été surprise de la facture à payer pour ses impôts fonciers. Se renseigner malgré tout. 

Catie par contre n’en paie pas trop à priori 

Donc perso je me renseignerai qd même


----------



## virmina (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai appelé la PMI qui me dit que je dois juste la prévenir APRÈS la fin des travaux pour qu'ils puissent venir valider la sécurité.
Elle a bien insisté sur la clôture en me disant qu'elle était obligatoire mais dans les obligations pour assistante maternelle j'ai lu que la clôture pouvait être remplacé par le volet roulant.
Nous sommes entrain en discuter avec mon mari.
Pour l'augmentation de la taxe foncière, je paie déjà tellement cher que l'augmentation ne peux plus me faire sursauter je pense.
Merci a toutes pour vos conseils


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

En effet. Toutes les protections ne sont pas obligatoires. Un volet roulant peut remplacer une clôture. On ne peut vous imposer tous les systèmes de protection possibles. Cependant, en cas de pose d'une barrière de protection  autour du bassin, elle doit être installée à 1 mètre ou plus du bord du bassin mais pas à moins d'un mètre et bien sûr être aux normes en vigueur.


----------



## virmina (21 Juillet 2022)

C'est ca qui est bizarre, la dame que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a affirmé que la barrière était obligatoire pour empêcher les petits de s'approcher... Bon je lui ai pas parlé du volet roulant car elle a tellement insisté... 
Et elle m'a même dit que je devrais mettre une clôture AVANT les travaux pour protéger le trou de piscine quand il sera fait, alors que je lui ai dit que j'allais condamné mon jardin pour les accueillis le temps que tout soit aux normes


----------



## booboo (21 Juillet 2022)

Oui barrière obligatoire avec portillon à fermeture automatique avec la poignée hors de portée des enfants .
Et oui, ce que je disais, il faut sécuriser la zone de travaux. 
J'ai dit que je n'utiliserai pas mon jardin pendant les travaux, mais pour être sur je dois bloquer mes baies vitrées ( j'ai trouvé un système sans fixation).
Bref, ce genres de gros travaux entrainent une modification de nos conditions d'accueil, donc une vigilance particulière et la mise en place de système de sécurité provisoire.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

Oui bien sûr. Ma barrière de sécurité et mon portillon piscine à fermeture automatique sécurisent et interdisent l'accès à mes accueillis aux 200 M2 de terrain sur lesquels se situe mon bassin qui lui même protégé par un volet roulant électrique et une caméra avec détecteur de mouvement.  C'est la zone d'accès qui doit être protégée et les barrières de protection ne doivent pas être situées à moins de 1 m du bassin.


----------



## Lea64 (26 Juillet 2022)

Les travaux  en extérieur normalement on se doit de les prévenir en cas de contrôle vous êtes couvertes... ici j ai un grand terrain  sur lequel piscine hors sol mais 4×3 et 1m20 de haut avec echelle cabane ds les arbres pour mes enfants et hangar pas fermer de quoi la rendre chèvre du coup j ai fermer un endroit juste pour les petits avec portillons elle ma dit très bien et plus besoin de me prendre la tête avec le reste du terrain qui pour la peine et perso


----------

